# Water in Fireplace?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

A picture of the fireplace from outside would help quite a bit.

What is the fireplace made of? Brick and mortar or is it siding with a flue chase?


----------



## capecodder (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply. Had to chop this picture due to size requirements.

Any ideas?


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

I would start with checking the crown of the chimney:
1. Cracks in the cement.
2. Proper seal around the chimney cap where it sets on the crown.
3. Cap completely covers liner.

It's not normal to have water dripping in...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Crowns are the most likely suspect.

Fix it now because it will only get worse and take the chimney with it when it goes.


----------



## capecodder (Jun 5, 2011)

I did go up there a while back and I did notice that there is a crack in the cement. It starts at the edge where the cement meets the brick and goes to the flue? (orange thing, correct term?) The crack does go under the chimney cap. Is there a way I can repair this myself?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You need to cut out the area to make it wider and deeper clean it out and apply morter. Tuck pointing needs about 1/2 deep crack made so it will stay stuck to the old morter.
How far above morter does that tile stick up. (the orange thing as you call it)
There needs to be at least 1" or water can get in.
Also that's a horrible flashing job done around the base of the chimmney. I'd be looking in the attic for leaks around that area.


----------



## capecodder (Jun 5, 2011)

As far as the tile, it sticks out 3 or 4 inches so I dont think that is an issue. As far as the flashing, thats another issue. I had my roofing replaced with certainteed centenial slate, and they reused the flashing at the bottom and sides, but made it look alot neater. The back side they replaced the flashing. It leaks during heavy rain storms. Thats another issue I will be posting about. As far as this repair, is this something I might be able to handle myself? or do I need to hire someone to repair this? I found this site that seems informative... http://www.handymanclub.com/projects/articletype/articleview/articleid/5166/chimney-crown


----------



## capecodder (Jun 5, 2011)

I was reading that it is a possibility that this leaking chimney crown may be causing my leaks that I think may be flashing problems? When my roofing contractor came up 2 weeks ago he checked the flashing and applied some cauling to the seam where the flashing meets the brick? I looked at it myself and although im no expert it looked like the flashing was somewhat ok. I plan to go up on the roof soon to take some pictures.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

All we have to go on is the picture so it may well be ok when looked at on site. It just looked like to thin a material was used for the step flashing and it had opened up some.
We also add an extra step that would involve adding a second soild flasing over the step flashing, so from the ground it looks better and keeps driving rain from working it's way into the gaps on the steps.
http://www.familyhandyman.com/DIY-P...airs/installing-chimney-flashing/Step-By-Step


----------



## capecodder (Jun 5, 2011)

I get home around 6pm, and its usually dark by the time I get in. This weekend I will go up during daylight hours and take some detailed pictures of the flashing around the chimney and the cracks at the crown. I will also take some pictures from inside the attic. I do really appriciate the help. I just want to get this solved. 

I pick things up quickly so I dont mind investing some time and money in tools to get this done properly.

I called my roofer back a second time and hes scratching his head. At this point I dont think I want him back. My problem is that I dont know if the problem is related to flashing or the cracks in the crown. I would also like to know if a cricket/saddle should be fabricated. 

I will post pictures as soon as possible.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Without a cricket above that chimmney it's a great place for water and leaves to pool up and cause a leak.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"capecodder"
Yes, post better pictures! 

rossfingal


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

rossfingal said:


> "capecodder"
> Yes, post better pictures!
> 
> rossfingal


+1

Maybe it's me but it looks from the one photo you posted like the chimney cap is missing it's top. I've never seen one that did not have a flange that was a couple of inches wider in diameter than the cage.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah "Ironlight" -
don't see any "wings" extending beyond the "cage" 
sort of, looks like they're on the inside of the "cage".

RF
(I think you've got better eyes then I have!)


----------



## capecodder (Jun 5, 2011)

I posted some pictures. The second time the roofer came by, he put caulking of some sort to seal things up? Im not sure if caulking is supposed to be used to seal flashing? If you look through the cage, you will see cracks that have developed. There are some more cracks but I hit my upload limit.


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm not a roofer so feel free to ignore this, but to me that flashing looks good and if it was leaking I don't think you would have water in the fireplace but on the ceiling in the room below. I see the chimney is covered but could it be wind driven rain coming down the chimney? I have a chimney open to the sky and have had so much rain coming down I had to build a tile dam across the front of the hearth to keep water from pouring out on the wood floor. I have had hail stones bouncing on the hearth.


----------



## capecodder (Jun 5, 2011)

I know the chimney cap isnt right. When I moved in a year ago it had no cap on it. I made one from some galvanized steel stock I had at work. the water comming in is during heavy rain storms. Im also getting water inside the house as if its leaking due to a bad flashing job. Im just not sure if at that pitch I should have a cricket/saddle made up? im wondering if its pooling and overwhealming the flashing.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

When was that roof done? It does not look like the flashings are properly stepped with the shingles. If they are all just fastened to the deck and all the shingles go over it then it is not proper and has a potential to leak from the sides. 

There is a reason it is called step flashing. 

Should have been stepped then counter-flashed.

*edit* Just looked at your first pic and it's a different roof with the same flashings. Pretty sure you need to get someone in there that can properly flash around that thing with something other than caulk


----------



## capecodder (Jun 5, 2011)

I asked the roofer if the flashing needed to be redone to match the roofing shingles and he told me that just the rear needed to be redone. I thought this was strange, but Ive never looked into this until now, now being this past month when my chimney started leaking during heavy rain, leaking into the firebox and leaking behind the flashing. Im very disappointed...#1 at the quality of work that was performed, and #2 at myself due to my poor judgement, I should have done my research on a contractor.

I would like to flash this chimney properly, and I would like to do it myself with the help of you fine gentlemen. Im mechanically inclined and i follow instructions well. I have no problems buying the proper tools for the job (within reason). I plan to do a search on how to flash properly, Ive seen a few video's on youtube. Any links in the proper direction are greatly appriciated.

For starters, I have 2 square of extra roofing material (bought extra for the shed im going to build) so If I need to rip out what is there it shouldnt be a problem. My question so far is...

I need to know if you folks think the roof is steep enough that it would warrant the use of a cricket/saddle on the back side? If i remember correctly the pitch was 7.5 if it matters.

What tools will i need to cut out the mortar between the bricks? I have access to a medium sized dewalt angle grinder, what cutting disk will i need?

Since I have never flashed a chimney before, how does the lead get packed inbetween the bricks and how deep should i cut in?

How does the lead get sealed into the brick? There is a possibility for water to get behind the flashing am I correct?

As far as the chimney crown goes, are the cracks shown enough to warrant leaks into the fireplace or is this most likely wind driven rain?


Once again guys, thanks for the replies and all the help. I wish I found this site before I had my roof replaced.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

One good thing is a chimney that wide does not necessarily need a cricket. A proper pan will do just fine. Yours may be fine but cannot tell with the shingles on. it's your side flashings that are the problem. Actually the existing flashing can be used as a counterflashing if you cut them off about an inch above the roofdeck. 

Flashing a chimney is not an easy thing to explain good enough to make sure you do a proper job. Somebody could possibly post some illustrations that may help out.

So if you just had this roof done, don't you have some kind of warranty from the contractor? You never gave us any history on the roof itself.


----------



## capecodder (Jun 5, 2011)

The roof itself was done in may of this year. I do have a warranty but im not exactly happy with the work they have done. The way I look at it is, they are trying to cut corners here. The second time they came up, they added caulking to try to "seal things up". From the video I have seen, the side flashing is definatly wrong. The certainteed slate shingles are taller (as in the lenth of the design) vs. the 3 tab shingles that were previously on there, they should have replaced the flashing like I thought they were going to do from the start. When the contractor was here, I asked what will happen if it leaks again. He says he will need to rip out the shingles behind and around the chimney because he feels the problem lies on the back side.

Im not sure what you mean by the proper pan? Im not familiar with the terminology. 

You say the chimney is wide and does not need a cricket? I thought the wider the chimney the increased change that it does need a cricket?


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry, guess I should have said "of that width" or better yet "that narrow.
Single-flue chimneys that NARROW do not need a cricket. What you have there is a pan and, if done properly it is just fine.
Contrary to what your roofer says, I doubt the backpan is the problem but the whole thing should be torn up and re-done to make sure.

As far as you doing it yourself, if you attempt any repairs yourself then you "buy" the roof. Any problems in the future and you assume all liability and your "contractor" is off the hook for good. 

If this is a legitimate contractor you have legal recourse to have it done correctly on his dime, whether it's him doing the work or him paying for you to find someone to do it correctly. You just have to find out what recourse you have in your state. Generally if you communicate x amount of times and they fail to correct it properly then you can have someone else remedy it and charge him for it.


----------



## capecodder (Jun 5, 2011)

I guess what I should do next is run a garden hose up there to see if the leak is from the flashing itself or from the crown. Do you agree that should be the next course of action?


----------

